# Meguiars Waterless Wash



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

repackaged last touch by all accounts.

Read post 7 on this link

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21881


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

robinho said:


> repackaged last touch by all accounts.
> 
> Read post 7 on this link
> 
> http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21881


Interesting Meguiars haven`t formulated a specific waterless wash (obviously think Last Touch is up to the job) and worth noting only D155 is recommended and none of their other QDs.


----------

